# Help with Chicken Pox on the Penis



## Haydee (Jan 10, 2006)

My 3 year old son has Chicken Pox right now, and he has one on the tip of his penis that is causing him *alot* of pain when he tries to pee. I've been trying everything I can think of. The best so far is having him pee in a bathtub of warm water, but with that I can only coax him into a 2 second stream to relieve his "I have to pee!" feeling, and then he's screaming in pain and won't let anymore out. I've been trying to get him to drink lots of fluids, but he's not thirsty at all. He hasn't really peed since yesterday afternoon, and I'm starting to get concerned he might get a UTI or become dehydrated on top of having the Chicken Pox. Does anyone know of anything I can do to help him with this at all?


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

omg that is terrible! i know when i had a UTI ( or bladdar infection, forgot which one) there was something they gave me so that it didn't hurt when i peed. it turns your pee orange. he has not peed AT ALL? since yesterday? how many hours has it been. i would get the dr to prescribe something for the pain. then give him WHATEVER he would drink...smoothies, juice, yes even something like chocolate milk or soda if he likes that as a very rare once in a blue moon treat. going that long without peeing is not good. sorry don't mean to scare you. i hope others have ideas. you could xpost in talk amoungst ourselves to get a quick response if you are really worried.

i feel so bad for him and i know you are worried. how unlucky


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

The drug they give to numb the bladder is Azo ( generic phenazopyridine) it is availabe over the counter and can be given to childern but I dont know the dose. I got mine at a CVS pharacy.

My oldest had chicken pox very bad and also had them "down there" as he told me he was older and able to be reasoned with a little more. Logan even had them in the corners of his eyes.

Hugs to your little man.


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

Awww. I went through the same thing with my 18 mo old daughter --her little vulva was covered with them and it hurt her so much to pee, she would hold it and hold it and then say "Oh, Gawwwwddddd" and let go. Your son probably peed more than you know in the bath. Just get the diaper off him right away when he goes and know that this too shall pass in a few days.

If you're in a big city with a store that sells homeopathics, go in and ask to see the "book" on symptoms. Homeopathically, there are about 5 types of chicken pox and, if you get the right remedy, it can really help. Ask the homeopathic pharmacist to help you.

Some people put calomine lotion on the spots to help with itch/pain. Give lots of fluids and know that it doesn't last long. He'll probably grow a foot right afterwards, too.
Baybee


----------



## Frankly Speaking (May 24, 2002)

My expertise just ran into a dead end! Just as a guess, you might try covering the area with Vaseline as a barrier and keep giving him as much liquid as he will take to dilute the urea and salt until it passes.

Frank


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

Oh your poor little guy! We did the same thing - let them pee into a warm bath (perhaps keep a tap running as he gets into the bath ... my kids seem to *have* to pee whenever they hear running water and the subconscious effect might help him not to fight it so much).

Have you added some bicarb or oats to his bath? If you can find pawpaw ointment, spready it thickly over his penis - it provides the same protection as vaseline, but it is absorbed and still lets the skin breathe. Vaseline may trap moisture underneath and cause more problems.

Good luck


----------



## Haydee (Jan 10, 2006)

I went to class tonight and left Ronan with my mother. When I got home she said he peed in the toilet with no pain at all. I'm hoping he's ok because the baking soda paste and oatmeal baths helped the pock scab over, not because he was just working himself up because I was there or something. Either way, Yay!! He's doing better! Thanks for the ideas!

**I forgot I wanted to add, he's potty trained, and I have him taking the homeopathic remedy Rhux tox as well.


----------



## LadyMarmalade (May 22, 2005)

What a (literal) relief!!

Hope he continues to improve.


----------



## pdx.mothernurture (May 27, 2004)

There's also a spray called "Dermablast" or something like that, which you can get over the counter. Hospitals give it to women after childbirth, to spray on their perineums before they use the restroom. It is soothing/numbing.

Jen


----------



## baybee (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm so glad he's feeling better. Be sure to give him a multi vitamin whenever you can get him to take one. I like "Kindervital" tonic for kids (it's from Germany) which is avail in most good vit shops. He needs to have as much sun and good, healthy vegetables as you can get into him. Having these childhood diseases actually strengthens the child, but supporting his little body with lots of rest, sun (Vit D) and organic food will really fortify him. You get your rest and vits, too, Mama.
Baybee


----------

